# Bristol pub for afternoon boozing



## Hollis (Jul 9, 2019)

Meeting a few old cronies for a Saturday afternoon in a couple weeks time.  We're meeting at Temple Meads... ideally looking for a quietish boozer with decent ales, and not silly distance/travel from the station... any recommendations?  (other than the pub at the station.. which is where we could end up..  )


----------



## kalidarkone (Jul 9, 2019)

William of Walworth


----------



## xenon (Jul 11, 2019)

Never been to the first one but heard it's alright. I don't think this is the one near there with all union flags, which I have been to once and didn't seem dodgey but makes you wonder.

Both these about 5 - 10 minute walk from Temple Meeds.

The Cornubia 
The Cornubia | Bars and pubs in Bristol

Seven Stars
https://7stars.co.uk/

Course there's a Spoons just behind the station and The Sidings over the road. Used to be the Wreckless Engineer. I can't vouch for their ale. Shakespeare on Victoria street, office workers in the week.

King St, which I think is sign posted as the Harbour Side.  about 15 - 20 minute walk has a few ale pubs. Royal Navel Volunteer, alright if a bit wanky / hipstery… Hopstery? Small Bar. King William, a Sam Smiths. Old Duke for probably blues on a sat afternoon. Not been there that time for yonks. Don't think much ale choice there though.


----------



## kalidarkone (Jul 11, 2019)

Oooh the Seven stars is a lush little boozer!

There has always been a nice friendly atmosphere there, baring in mind that I only ever go to the seven stars when I'm going to see a band at the fleece next door.

I can't comment on the ales as I'm a
cider/tequila/ cocktail drinker.


----------



## big eejit (Jul 12, 2019)

7 Stars and Cornubia are both proper old pubs. 7 Stars likely to have a slightly wider range of real ales. 

Out the other side of Temple Meads in The Dings there's the Barley Mow, which is Camra pub of the year. Good pub, its cask beers not as interesting as other two, but stocks a range of (expensive) 'craft' beers.

Beyond the Barley Mow is the Moor Brewery Tap. Just Moor beers but interesting to visit. 

Or head to Old Market. 5 mins from TM, lots of good pubs. Old Market Assembly does good food and has a very nice upstairs outdoor terrace. Other pubs and bars on Old Market also good. There's a new one that I haven't visited that's meant to be good. Can't remember the name. 

Basically there are loads of good pubs round there. Would be a travesty to end up in the station bar.


----------



## [62] (Jul 12, 2019)

big eejit said:


> Beyond the Barley Mow is the Moor Brewery Tap. Just Moor beers but interesting to visit.



Yeah, that's my go-to Temple Meads beer outlet these days.


----------



## William of Walworth (Jul 15, 2019)

kalidarkone said:


> William of Walworth




xenon and big eejit have covered almost all the ground I would have done. But to reinforce :

7 Stars is our personal favourite when we get to Bristol, superb range of qualityh beers from good breweries always. The Cornubia, which we used to refer to as the 'The UKIP pub' what with all the flags, is nevertheless also pretty good for ale choices, and from memory isn't quite as bad flagwise as a few years ago -- plus the clientele seem mostly just normal beer appreciators anyway.

Not exactly sure how much time you and friends will have Hollis , but the Commercial Rooms, Corn Street, is a much better Spoons than the one right by Temple Meads, often busy though. Nearby to this, and more tucked away,  you have The Bank Tavern, which is nice, and always has unusual (if limited) choices -- plus always two scrumpies.

The Barley Mow  (easy walk from station) won Bristol CAMRA pub of the year for good reasons, we're big fans. I've even seen Wiper and True on handpump there (very rare), and The Moor Brewery round the corner from it often send a cask version of one of their beers to the BM. Arbor Brewery in Bristol now and again feature a guest there too -- it's a Bristol Beer Factory-owned pub, and BBF do great beers, but they invite in the local competition also!


----------



## xenon (Jul 15, 2019)

You want the Barley Mow in Old Market area, not the one in Bedminster. :

Yep Bank Tavern behind The Lanes is great little boozer.


----------



## xenon (Jul 15, 2019)

William of Walworth said:


> xenon and big eejit have covered almost all the ground I would have done. But to reinforce :
> 
> 7 Stars is our personal favourite when we get to Bristol, superb range of qualityh beers from good breweries always. The Cornubia, which we used to refer to as the 'The UKIP pub' what with all the flags, is nevertheless also pretty good for ale choices, and from memory isn't quite as bad flagwise as a few years ago -- plus the clientele seem mostly just normal beer appreciators anyway.
> 
> ...


Ah  so I have been to the Cornubia.  Yeah I think it even had Union Jack cushions on the benches. But it was fine.


----------



## xenon (Jul 15, 2019)

Oh I stopped at a tap room thing in the dings the other day. Left handed giant.  That was pretty good I am not exactly a seasoned ale drinker, but I liked the couple of IPAs I tried. just up from temple needs. I can’t really describe it very well. Someone can point out on a map.


----------



## Geri (Jul 15, 2019)

The Volunteer Tavern is quite nice and not too far from the station, and has a nice little garden too. 

Home


----------



## Riklet (Aug 7, 2019)

The Apple down opposite King Street if you like cider. Lots of space outside and you can booze on the boat as well.

I like the King William Ale House (Samuel Smiths pub) on King Street but most places there are decent aside from the King Street Brewery which is a wanky rip off load of shit that serves in plastic glasses. Good pizza and pints at Renato's in front too - open til 2am, top place.

Down towards Castle Park nearer Temple Meads I like the Bridge Inn. Small but a few tables outside and it's friendly too. Some great beer on tap. Very near the station if you go out the back way past the Knights templar Weatherspoons then head sharp left following the river until you get to the second bridge. Excellent short cut in fact, generally - you can be in town in 10-15 mins with minimal traffic fumes.


----------

